# Wanted: 6 year old (approx) female spayed rabbit



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for a companion for my Rabbit Murphy, who has recently lost his friend and is around 6 years old. He is neutered and vaccinated- I am looking for a female spayed Rabbit of a similar age so they can live out their time together. My current rabbit lives in a very large Hutch/Run set up and also has regular access to a secure Garden, under supervision. My current Rabbit is quiet and submissive, so would be easy to bond with another rabbit (he has been with his previous friend), and could really do with another Rabbit for company, as he prefers that to human attention overall. 

I live in East Cheshire, but would be prepared to travel up to an hour or so for the right Rabbit. If anyone knows of a Rabbit that meets this criteria (or knows of an organisation who rehomes elderly rabbits), please let me know. 

Thanks 
__________________


----------



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks- I live near Macclesfield so will try there.


----------

